# cattolica



## liella (Dec 6, 2011)

hi all ! i am living in englnd with my girlfreind of 11 years and our 2 children aged 8 and 5.my aim is to move to cattolica as this is where i visit every year and feel at home.i was just wondering if anybody else has located there and if so how you found it.my main conern is the children in the way of schooling ect.any help would be appreciated.many thanks.


----------

